

Wireframing tools for web design - mydpy

Hey everyone,<p>I am a junior designer at an established web software company. I am surprised to hear they use Excel for the majority of their wireframing during the design process. I am primarily an algorithm designer, but I am frequently involved in the layout and user experience process because I communicate the technical requirements to the design team and occasionally make my own designs.<p>Can anyone recommend a good alternative to Excel for wireframing? I am a programmer by nature, and can write javascript and html, but I want to be agile to anticipate the rapidly changing design process.<p>Thanks.
======
meerita
I ditched all wireframing solutions. What I do is open an illustrator file,
with multiple pages and scheme the whole project there. Then I save it to PDF
and I don't have to work on other things since everyone can read the PDF file
and edit it, ofc.

With Illustrator and some years working with it I achieved a nice level of
detail in my wireframes, they look pretty much a real thing than just, wires
everywhere. Most people and developers understand things when they see the UI
very detailed with nice explanations.

------
mydpy
Thanks everyone. This is a lot of good advice. After iterating through the
design process with a few products, I think I fall on the mockup side in the
mocking up vs. prototyping debate. Since I have a tool that works well and
permits prototyping if needed, I think this may be best for me for the time
being.

------
hsuster
Currently I use Omnigraffle to produce wireframes. I've also used InDesign in
the past as well as Hotgloo, which is web-based and allows for collaboration,
if that's something of value to you.

------
aespinoza
I saw a similar discussion a while back here in HN:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5558802>

------
chrisbennet
Balsamique Mockups

~~~
UntitledNo4
+1 for Balsamiq.

